

The Pentagon invites you to play its red balloon game  - vas_popovski
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18235-the-pentagon-invites-you-to-play-its-red-balloon-game.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also discussed here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=911119>

and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=970088>

Link to challenge site: <https://networkchallenge.darpa.mil/default.aspx>

------
rdj
Cool. Another part of my experiment complete with this publication: how to get
press without really trying. (but I should probably save that for another
post)

